# How late into the season do ya'll northerners do exteriors



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

We stop right around late October since the temp drop to mid 40s. I guess it'll vary regionally. I see a lot of HO who don't want anything done unless it's in the 60 at least, so these people are already out of the question right now.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, we have one left to do here in the pacific NW, but I may try to hold it off till next year.It's not so much that you can't paint, but the dew point is low until almost noon, so it hard to tape and then the dew point over night can discolor your paint job.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If we are using oil, we add Japan driers and go until we can't stand it. (been years since I did that) 

If it is latex, as long as the substrate is above 35 degrees, we will think about it. But it would be a short day. (start late enough for it to get somewhat warm, stop early enough for the paint to get pretty dry.)

(I expect some self-rightous poop to be flung on this)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> If we are using oil, we add Japan driers and go until we can't stand it. (been years since I did that)
> 
> If it is latex, as long as the substrate is above 35 degrees, we will think about it. But it would be a short day. (start late enough for it to get somewhat warm, stop early enough for the paint to get pretty dry.)
> 
> (I expect some self-rightous poop to be flung on this)


I'm not slinging any. when I was a kid the first egg I was going to throw on Halloween broke in my hand. I don't think I ever did it after that.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm trying to finish one right now in ND. The temps are hovering at the 50 degree mark. It wouldn't be that tough to finish except we've been getting alot of rain as well. Moisture from rain takes quite along time to burn off when the temps remain low and little sunlight thru the clouds.

Lol, we had 3 inches of rain friday and mist all day yesterday with no sun, so today I was putting up gutters on this house and drove by a place I did an estimate for months ago. I didn't get the job. But I see the guy who painted it there today finishing up some windows, and it had just rained. 
It will be interesting to see if those windows hold out.
I wonder how much he charged...


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

I was at a house the other day and they had a can of SW Superpaint. It says it's safe to apply in temperatures as low as 35 degrees. I have never used this product before and am wondering if it works well?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We did this last winter with Superpaint, they stopped when it got to 45.
Cabin
Went by it a while, still looks great!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

40 to 45 degrees is our limit. We'll get lucky and do a job or 2 in November because we typically have 5 to 7 days a freakish warm weather. But it plays hell on scheduling.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

onthecoast said:


> I was at a house the other day and they had a can of SW Superpaint. It says it's safe to apply in temperatures as low as 35 degrees. I have never used this product before and am wondering if it works well?


 
Did one 3 years ago using that product. Started on the sunny side late in the morning when it got to about 40 degrees. Moved around the house as it got warmer. The key is the temperature of what you are painting. If it is 40 out, but the siding is still 33 degrees, you are going to have a problem. Get a digital pyrometer (sp?) from radio shack. (fancy thermometer)


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

RCP said:


> We did this last winter with Superpaint, they stopped when it got to 45.
> Cabin
> Went by it a while, still looks great!


Looks great!

I don't do exteriors ever, but if the occasion came up I may give superpaint a try


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I know oil needs be warmer than the newer super paints, and since we were using oils, I would never start an exterior after Oct 1. Well, as I just told another, the word "never" is inaccurate. I had to learn. 

Not only was it a matter of temperature, but also of moisture, either as dew or as rain. And after you wash a house, it takes a long time to dry, unless you get a couple of perfect autum days with a nice breeze. 

It just wasn't worth betting on Mother Nature here in New England.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I will be doing exteriors this year till I can't anymore, then I will just be replacing siding/trim and schedule the repaints for the spring. I plan on working outside as long as I can all winter long, if need be go jump on a framing crew. I will not let the economy take me down, AND yes superpaint or Fortis (which I like to use) is good to 35deg. SO I will be doing so. Also, I notice the first week of January or around there is usually the winter warm up week where it gets warm for a week, I plan on trying to use that to my advantage also.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bout now, getting cold here in Nebraska. Got down to 33 over the weekend. But generally, mid to late October weather permitting.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I painted a home up here in New England 4 years ago, started Nov 1. And the very last day was Dec. 1. Used P&L Accolade eggshell {35 degree paint} and the job still looks perfect. I remember the very last day of the job - I saved that side of the house for sunset warmth. It worked perfectly. The very next day was extremely cold and never had another warm day until spring. Literally finished on the last perfect day of the year. I consider Nov. 15 to be my exterior deadline from now on.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> I painted a home up here in New England 4 years ago, started Nov 1. And the very last day was Dec. 1. Used P&L Accolade eggshell {35 degree paint} and the job still looks perfect. I remember the very last day of the job - I saved that side of the house for sunset warmth. It worked perfectly. The very next day was extremely cold and never had another warm day until spring. Literally finished on the last perfect day of the year. I consider Nov. 15 to be my exterior deadline from now on.


Cut it pretty close there, plain. I wish weather was more stable around here, but with the lake-effect rain, snow, etc, you can never predict anything from day to day. It could literally be 45 on one day and in the 20s with heavy snow the next.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, I'm throwing this thread a curveball.

y. , been meaning to mention on my way to Niagara for our NGPP convention last month, me and another hanger drove through Rochester and had dinner at the Dinosaur B-B-Q on the beautiful banks of the majestic Genesee - or should I say, precariously perched over the majecstic Genesee

I liked it. Good atmosphere, good beer, decent ribs, good service. Although it was a tad pricey. $56 for two of us. 

Ya got a nice city there. Lots of good NGPP members also, if you ever need a good paperhanger.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

daArch said:


> OK, I'm throwing this thread a curveball.
> 
> y. , been meaning to mention on my way to Niagara for our NGPP convention last month, me and another hanger drove through Rochester and had dinner at the Dinosaur B-B-Q on the beautiful banks of the majestic Genesee - or should I say, precariously perched over the majecstic Genesee
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you liked Rochester and Dinosaur's! This is one of my favorite places...I go for the ribs/pulled pork/chicken combo since I can never decide on just one thing .

In terms of paper, I do need some decent guys from time to time. Mind PMing me a contact or two? Thanks. 

PS - did you visit the falls while in Niagara? They are a sight!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, I visited both sides. As a kid we did all the tourist stuff - maid, cave, whirlpool, museum, etc. This time I walked the American side by myself and later went across the bridge with some fiends. We saw the falls get lighted up. Just amazing !

One of the funnier NGPP members, from Atlanta, was heard responding to, "Gee the view is so much better from the Canadian side", 
with: 
"That's because you're looking at the United States". 

One of the best things happening was the Blues Fest while we were there. Blues, Beer, and Bikes! :thumbup:

the NGPP has a search engine to find a paperhanger.
http://www.ngpp.org/consumers_find_paperhanger.php

Just type in your zip code and it will give you the names. I'd hate to recommend any one specifically 'cause so many are my friends and all are competent. The ones I know extra well have last names like DiBacco, Hudson, Maurer, and Shwarz.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have done some over the years at any time of the winter BUT . If it had been my choose NOT. Contractor had to have it done. They sign off on a failure notice. The one I know failed within 3 years was I proud no. Did I try to get off it as fast as possibles Hell yes. Did I do what the costumer wanted yes.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Still painting outside up here in Cleveland. Just had another callback today, that will most likely be the last one of the season. I'll finish up at about the last week of October (weather permitting). I have had interior jobs waiting for me, including a couple of anxious customers. I see guys in November around here all the time. Resilience is supposed to be good fro this time of year, but I'll probably stick with Super Paint.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

weather is getting COLD FASST!! 33 forcast for the low saturday night!


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

We are getting close to the end. This mornings veiw from my front steps....


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn, I have guys doing an exterior right now. Still in the 50s. Just a little longer, weather, please....I have 4 more exteriors scheduled.


----------



## ED KID (Sep 26, 2009)

i'll paint outside with low temp paint latex (DV Permacyrl) as long there's no rain expected and overnight lows stay above 35. In S.D. we usually stop mid to late Oct..


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

we are done here in Chicago.. We may still get some nice days but if you have something to run to on those rain days your screwed with men with no work


----------



## ColorScapes Painting (Nov 5, 2009)

We used Duration lo-temp from Sw right down to 2C (Metric) - works beautifully and actually brushes out nice in the cold temps - longer open time


----------



## Mp3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow it must take a long time for the paint to dry at those temperatures. 35 degrees is just above freezing.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I think yesterday was the last day.


----------



## Benson Painting (Oct 9, 2009)

I have painted million dollar homes for builders in January in MN!!!! I feel bad for the buyer, thats one reason why I got out of new construction. I stop painting houses at the end of October b/c even if the weather is right, the customers freak out. Freaked out customers = guarantee call backs.


----------

